# lrs143



## surgicalcric (Apr 8, 2014)

Anyone talked to this guy lately?

I paid him for some work some 6 months ago and he has yet to make good on it and now I cant get anyone to return my emails or phone calls to the specopsshop.

Beuler, Beuler.....


----------



## RustyShackleford (Apr 8, 2014)

@lrs143  Speak up...


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 8, 2014)

By some of the posts on the Spec Op Shop Facebook feed you are not alone.  


https://www.facebook.com/SpecOpShop



> *Kyle, whats gives? You're not responding to any emails about my order? You OK?* April 1 at 9:29pm





> *you still out there???*
> March 5 at 3:57pm





> * Come on Brother, we are going on a year now?*
> March 1 at 7:52pm


----------



## CDG (Apr 8, 2014)

surgicalcric said:


> Anyone talked to this guy lately?
> 
> I paid him for some work some 6 months ago and he has yet to make good on it and now I cant get anyone to return my emails or phone calls to the specopsshop.
> 
> Beuler, Beuler.....


 
Me too. I paid him for one of the R&D versions of his new ruck and have been told multiple times it would be "one more week" . It's been months since he got my money, and probably 4-6 weeks since I've heard anything.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 8, 2014)

I thought he was in Texas, anyone know whereabouts? There are more than a few of us Texas boys who can make a visit and find out whats going on.

Wouldn't be the first time I've had to do it for a member on here...


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 8, 2014)

He lives near Houston.

I exchanged FB Mails with him on Feb 8.  He didn't indicate anything was wrong, said he was getting ready to make another run of gloves.


----------



## surgicalcric (Apr 8, 2014)

I have left no less than 4 messages on the business phone and his cell in addition to the several emails I have sent, all with no response.


----------



## surgicalcric (Apr 8, 2014)

Just got in contact with him.  There have been some issues with the business but he said mine should be out in less than 2 days.

Talked through the "shit happens /keeping guys in the loop" issues.

I told him that yours was outstanding CDG and to get in touch with you. 

Holding out hope as he struck me as a GTG dude.


----------



## policemedic (Apr 8, 2014)

Here's hoping he holds up his end of the deal.


----------



## pardus (Apr 9, 2014)

policemedic said:


> Here's hoping he holds up his end of the deal.



Indeed. The mere fact that this has to be brought up at all doesn't give me a warm and fuzzy.


----------



## CDG (Apr 9, 2014)

surgicalcric said:


> I told him that yours was outstanding CDG and to get in touch with you.


 
Much appreciated, J.


----------



## Brill (Apr 9, 2014)

Very odd.  I've dealt with him on a few occasions and have always experienced great customer service.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 9, 2014)

lindy said:


> Very odd.  I've dealt with him on a few occasions and have always experienced great customer service.



Same here.
Did he say why he stopped responding to calls/e-mails?


----------



## surgicalcric (Apr 9, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Same here.
> Did he say why he stopped responding to calls/e-mails?



He has had some big business issues that took all of his attention.  We spoke for about 30 minutes and he was very apologetic and knows he has let some folks down.  I believe he is being genuine and will make good on all his promises.

I had done business in the past with him and hadn't had issues and so this took me by surprise.


----------

